# Please don't be jealous



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Some pics of my private shooting club. It just opened for the season this week.

We have ample parking







Delux shooting bench







excellent target placement







Manicured brass collection area


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Man, that looks like our range after the 3+ feet of snow last week.
I was in Florida at the time but I was visiting our range in the previous weeks to get a start on the Spring cleanup. The access road was almost clear of snow/ice. 
The range was supposed to open on 12 April but I doubt the snow will be gone by then. 
Looks like your range is in the same predicament.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jealous? No I don't think so, I'd rather be here. No place to park though.


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

Completely agree with desertman. Way too much snow up there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Our club range in Southern California looked just like yours, for almost two months out of almost every year.

As long as the snow wasn't too deep, I could drive my VW "Bug" right up to our pistol range.
Its front end made an excellent snow plow, so that American cars could follow me in.
But once, the snow was too deep, and I got stuck. Really stuck. So I sold the "Bug" and got a high-clearance 4WD instead.

Brass is easier to find in the snow, than when the area is dry and clear.
Each fired case melts a neat round hole in the snow. Just reach down into each hole, and retrieve the empty case within.

It's also easier to tell when you have overcharged a case, or if not all of the powder in it has burned.
Just look at the black streak on the snow, right in front of your shooting position.

There's a lot good to be said for snow.
Just don't eat it if it's yellow.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. "Snow" was way at the back of my mind until you mentioned it. Now I'm thinking about where I put all my winter gear.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Argon18smith said:


> Thanks guys. "Snow" was way at the back of my mind until you mentioned it. Now I'm thinking about where I put all my winter gear.


Yeah, sadly, it's right around the corner!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes it has started again. Only a couple of inches on the ground at our range so shooting is still good. Right around 32 so no gloves needed - or touques.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup, 32°F ain't bad, if the wind isn't blowing.
And if the sun is shining, you can even be warm! (In the spots of sunshine.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

UPDATE:
It's almost 10:00 PM, and I note that _we're getting snow_!
The exterior temperature is about 35°F, so it probably won't stick, but it's snowing anyway.

I guess that we're just too close to Canada, land of the frigid north.

(Actually, we're so far north that the capital of British Columbia is southwest of us. Look on a map.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YET FURTHER UPDATE:
Now, two days later, it's snowing again!
Not hard, but still it's snow.

The island looks beautiful. Like a Christmas card. Only better.
A few years ago, I had the pleasure of viewing our snow from the air.
All of our islands looked like a plateful of powdered-sugar-frosted, chocolate cookies!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

We had 3 inches of snow yesterday and it is going to melt - in April. Still warm though. I will have to find out if someone is going to plow the road to the range otherwise I'm walking and I will be taking a lot less firepower with me.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

What's that white stuff on the ground?
Almost Midnight here in Richmond TX and it is 76 Degrees F with 94% Humidity


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kennydale said:


> What's that white stuff on the ground?
> Almost Midnight here in Richmond TX and it is 76 Degrees F with 94% Humidity


You poor, deprived soul, never to experience the beauty of snow on your driveway and the aching back which follows.
Not to mention your freezing fingers, as you take out the trash...to unintentionally feed the bears and the raccoons.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I won't ever be jealous! F that white stuff! I have my own Indoor range out back! fwiw Hook 'em Horns!


----------

